# ID Help



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I went out on GMR for a couple hours yesterday and got absolutely zero hits. I did foul hook this fish which I have always referred to as a quillback. Is it a quillback?


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

SConner said:


> I went out on GMR for a couple hours yesterday and got absolutely zero hits. I did foul hook this fish which I have always referred to as a quillback. Is it a quillback?



If it's not it outta be! Seriously, I think you are correct.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Thats what I always thought they were.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

quillback carpsucker, Ive caught them on jigs fishing for Saugeyes in the Winter


http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2005/1x05_09pyma_quill.jpg


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ok so I have to come in and confuse the issue. There are three carpsuckers in the area, the quillback, the river and the highfin. ID for all species is difficult but the idea is the river looks the most like a buffalo as it has a short dorsal and more slender build. the highfin is the extreme with a very long dorsal and a high back, and the quillback is in the middle, there are mouth differences as well. and to make it really easy(they are a pain) they can all crossbread and often do.
my point to this useless info, your fish looks most like a highfin, though probably crossed with quillback as it is skinny and the filament inbetween.

screw it call them all carpsuckers lol


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I call them Flathead bait.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

For some reason, they seem to be more abundant this time of year. I used to snag dozens of them with jigs while saugeye fishing in the GMR. Most I've seen are a darker color with some reddish tints.

It's just cool to hear that SConner got out and caught a fish


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

River Anglin said:


> It's just cool to hear that SConner got out and caught a fish


Somebody has to do it....


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Identifing suckers gives me fits, especially the different redhorse species. Anyone out there who is expert let me know I have some photos of redhorse that I need help with.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

GMRcatman said:


> I call them Flathead bait.


exactly


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you want to know what they are send me a pic I can tell you

also, the reason you catch more this time of year is two fold. one with a slower metabolism they dont move when your jig swims into them. two, the main reason, is they pack into the same areas that saugeye and most other fish winter in, and they can be in really dense schools, I actually will sometimes fish bladebaits until I start snaggin suckers to find potential new winter fishing spots.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

All of them I've caught have been hooked right in the mouth bouncing a small jig across the bottom.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It'sa kinda karp


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

riverKing said:


> if you want to know what they are send me a pic I can tell you
> 
> also, the reason you catch more this time of year is two fold. one with a slower metabolism they dont move when your jig swims into them. two, the main reason, is they pack into the same areas that saugeye and most other fish winter in, and they can be in really dense schools, I actually will sometimes fish bladebaits until I start snaggin suckers to find potential new winter fishing spots.


That is one of the most useful posts I have seen on here in eons, if you want to catch fish in rivers or streams pay attention .


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

riverKing said:


> if you want to know what they are send me a pic I can tell you.


I posted picture in thread?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry conner I was trying to respond to creekrock

as for hooking them in the mouth, with them so common I think what happens is the line just drifts into the face of or under the fish as the current pushes it downstream. when you feel something and set the hook it just pulls the hook into the fishes face and sinks in near the mouth....like maumee walleye lol. they are very tough to snag in the side so the only other ways I land them are either they are hooked in the vent or the dorsal, the scales are like a shield.
I doubt they ever intetionally eat the baits as they have not intrest whatsoever in minnows as food, I'm not even sure if thier digestive system is build for that.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

riverKing said:


> if you want to know what they are send me a pic I can tell you
> 
> also, the reason you catch more this time of year is two fold. one with a slower metabolism they dont move when your jig swims into them. two, the main reason, is they pack into the same areas that saugeye and most other fish winter in, and they can be in really dense schools, I actually will sometimes fish bladebaits until I start snaggin suckers to find potential new winter fishing spots.


This might be one of the most useful tips i've heard in quite a while. I agree with rblake.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually, they do eat, we catch a ton of them flyfishing around the dams in Dayton on flies in May and June. Most come on smaller nymphs and give a pretty decent fight. I also have taken several with small twister tails over the years. 

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Black Crappie!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

What I was saying too Salmonid, I've only caught a few and it was in a large pool that has all but zero current, caught them on 2" twister tails and have felt them hit it just like a normal fish.


----------



## lmrkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to see you are getting time to fish, I haven't made it out this month. I'm going to have to find some time soon.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

how big was that fish ? it looks like a thread fin shad. im trying to find a picture to compare the two. but i may be wrong.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

though the two are similar in appearance the threadfin is much smaller ad the quill on it's dorsal is at the base as opposed to the quillback sucker's being at the top. sorry!


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.tnfish.org/PhotoGalleryF...es/ThreadfinShadTellicoReservoirNegus_jpg.htm

and... http://www.fish.state.pa.us/pafish/fishhtms/chap12.htm


----------

